# Dutch Reformed Theology in the 17th Century and the Reformed Catechisms Used in Formosa



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 24, 2005)

Interview of Dr. Timothy Yates Regarding Dutch Reformed Theology in the 17th Century and the Reformed Catechisms Used in Formosa


----------

